# Traded In Our Outback Kargoroo



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, we did it. We traded in the Kargoroo! Just bought it in November. We were in Nashville visiting my daughter and right next to the campground was a Camping World. We went looking just for shitz and giggles and found a camper we fell in love with! And the best part............ Its another Outback!! We got a 2006 Outback Sydney 30RLS. Its beautiful! We are so happy. Although I am having a bit of separation anxiety with our other Outback, this one is just perfect! Can't wait to take it camping here in Florida. If anyone has any input on the Sydney, let us know. We had no problems with the 28KRS, I pray we dont have any with this.







Hope all had a great 4th of July!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You'll be happy with your Sydney. I know I am.

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

I can understand why you fell in love, same thing happened to us.
We are extremely happy with our 30RLS.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I hope you will be happy with your 30rls, I know we are. We came across ours in a very similar manner as you did. Didn't plan it (trading in our 03 outback at the time),there we were at our local camper store, shopping for something and we saw her...It was like we "just knew" that this outback was the one - and still is- for us. Happy camping!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The 30 RLS is awsome







But no motorcycles for you !


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear we lost a Roo, but Congratulations on your 30rls!

Enjoy and Happy Camping in it


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Well, we did it. We traded in the Kargoroo! Just bought it in November. We were in Nashville visiting my daughter and right next to the campground was a Camping World. We went looking just for shitz and giggles and found a camper we fell in love with! And the best part............ Its another Outback!! We got a 2006 Outback Sydney 30RLS. Its beautiful! We are so happy. Although I am having a bit of separation anxiety with our other Outback, this one is just perfect! Can't wait to take it camping here in Florida. If anyone has any input on the Sydney, let us know. We had no problems with the 28KRS, I pray we dont have any with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy your new home. I'm sure lots of happy memories await and it won't be long before the yearning for the old one is gone.

Darlene


----------

